
Why books have a zillion errors - yarapavan
http://barbarienne.livejournal.com/483230.html
======
pseingatl
It's endemic. Sean Penn's article about El Chapo in Rolling Stone contained
two: "to ward" instead of "toward," and "campasino" instead of "campesino." If
errors can creep into a featured article for a national magazine, they'll
creep in anywhere.

